# 3 rabbits have until 5 pm Wed Mar 14 or they will be euthanized - RESOLVED



## Rabbit Hutch (Mar 14, 2007)

one mini rex, friendly &amp; out going, broken castor

one male, black rex, friendly, quiet &amp; shy

one female chinchilla 

They are at a shelter in the interior of our province....brought in bythe SPCA to be put to sleep (for lack of space) - the vet tech beggedfor a chance to place them - she was given until Wed at 5pm

*This is LIFE or DEATH for them*. Stores have to quitselling them and people have got to quit breeding them to sell to thestores. I have met both bunnies and they don't deserve todie. This is NOT a stab at all breeders so please don't readinto it....it's just reality for these bunnies.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 14, 2007)

Bonded? or all separate? Speutered yet? Can someone get them here? 

I can check with my neighbour. I'm always asking peoplearound here if they'd like a rabbit, a lot say yes, although whetherthat will still be the case when hit with the real thing and a $50adoption fee, who knows. 

And there's always my bathtub. &lt;sigh&gt; 



sas


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 14, 2007)

I hope someone can help them:cry1:ray:.



_- Amy_


----------



## Pipp (Mar 14, 2007)

Have these guys been placed?



sas


----------



## Rabbit Hutch (Mar 14, 2007)

No but the lady in Kamloops is trying a connection she has out there


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh no! I hope you can get them to Pipp's, at least.:cry2


----------



## Rabbit Hutch (Mar 14, 2007)

Ok - whew......the lady in Kamloops was thinkingabout a lady she knew with rabbits 5 years ago that she hasn't spokento in about 5 years.....guess who she bumped into today.

Can you believe it and she is going to take the buns!!!

Big weight off my shoulders, worry wise

Thanks to all for their efforts and offers

Lisa


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 14, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## Haley (Mar 14, 2007)

Great work Lisa, that is wonderful. whew!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh my gosh! That is great news! I hope they will be happy in their new home.




_- Amy:brownbunny_


----------



## Rabbit Hutch (Mar 14, 2007)

I didn't do anything really except worry - the credit goes to Michelle in Kamloops 

I am so, so, sorelieved as I was up there a month ago and metthem and brought two others back with me....one found a home and theother is nasty, nasty but cute as a button.

I was seriously kicking myself for not having helped more when I was there but at least alls well that ends well


----------



## Michaela (Mar 14, 2007)

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 14, 2007)

That's great!


----------



## miahsgirl (Apr 8, 2007)

What about the chinchilla?


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 8, 2007)

It wasn't a chinchilla.....it was a chinchilla colored rabbit I am assuming as the Topic says "3 rabbits".




_ - Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## miahsgirl (Apr 9, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote:*


> It wasn't a chinchilla.....it was a chinchilla coloredrabbit I am assuming as the Topic says "3 rabbits".
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Sorry.I did not look that close at it.:brat:


----------

